# Wifi iPad 3



## Membre supprimé 828372 (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je viens vers vous en dernier recours, car je suis à bout. Épuisé. Anéanti. J'ai passé des heures sur le net à trouver une solution à mon problème, en vain. Voici mon problème tout simplement insupportable : 

Je suis actuellement en Angleterre, chez une famille d'accueuil. Et mon iPad 3 a d'immenses soucis pour se connecter à leur modem wifi. Selon lui, il est connecté : dans réglages-wifi, il m'indique que je suis bien connecté à "SKY94606". J'ai rentré la clé wifi, et le nom est bleuté, donc tout est ok. De plus, l'indicateur wifi se trouvant dans la barre d'état avec la batterie et l'heure indique trois barres. Donc, en apparence, tout est parfait.
MAIS, le mystère qui commence à sérieusement me les briser, c'est que des fois, certains jours, la connection est completement instable. Je m'explique. Par exemple, pendant trois jours, tout fonctionnait nickel, sans problème, et depuis hier, la connection se coupe toutes les 5 minutes, pendant 3-4 minutes, puis se rétablit, puis se recoupe, puis se rétablit, puis se recoupe, puis... Etc. En permanence. Malgré le fait que l'indicateur m'indique les 3 barres et que je sois bien connecté !
Mais le plus dingue, c'est que demain, ou après demain, ou dans 3 jours, mystère, tout va se rétablir, et je pourrai utiliser mon ipad tranquillement, sans soucis, pendant quelques jours. Avant qu'il redevienne complètement instable. En gros, je peux utiliser mon ipad 3,4 jours dans la semaine, et le reste du temps il est tout simplement inutilisable.

Problème avec le modem me diriez vous, oui mais non. Car mon téléphone, mon macbook, l'ordinateur, l'iphone, et l'iPad 4 de mon hôte ainsi que l'iPad 2 de sa fille, tous ces produits se connectent sans AUCUN soucis. Jamais. Seul mon iPad 3 a ce soucis. 
J'ai tout essayé, réinitialisation des réseaux, oubli du réseau en question, rien n'y fait.

Ainsi, je vous le demande, les larmes aux yeux, avez vous une solution...

Sinon, peut être la garantie Apple ou celle de la Fnac pourraient quelque chose ? Mais le soucis, c'est que je n'ai ce soucis de wifi que chez mon hote anglais... Chez des amis, mes parents, ma petite amie, tout se passe sans soucis...

HELP PLEASE !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h10 ----------

Personne ?..


----------



## Lauange (7 Décembre 2012)

Hi,

Détent toi, tout est normal. Je suis dans la même situation que toi avec une livebox. Si tu parcours le forum, tu verra que tu n'est pas seul.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Décembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hi,
> 
> Détent toi, tout est normal. Je suis dans la même situation que toi avec une livebox. Si tu parcours le forum, tu verra que tu n'est pas seul.



Merci pour ta réponse. Mais, heu, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est normal... Le problème vient de tous les iPad 3 ? Juste de quelques uns ? Parce que iPad 2 et iPad 4 n'ont pas de soucis... C'est juste insupportable de devoir basculer sans cesse sur le MBP parce que la connexion fait des siennes... Mais merci de ta réponse. Donc un échange par la garantie est infaisable ?


----------

